# [SOLVED] Modem knocking my net off?



## CClark56 (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay so for about a month out of the blue my internet has been getting "knocked off" at first I thought it was my Surfboard modem.
Well, I bought a new SB5101 modem and it seemed to get better and worked for about a day until the next day I was disconnected.

So I figured I might try unplugging my self from the router, so I direct connected my self and it was worse, it was disconnecting me about every 2 - 3 minutes.

I tried to call Comcast (my ISP.. Yeah.) and since I have Vonage I was dropped right after I explained my problem.

My problem is very random at times, some days it will be just fine and actually work as it should.. And then some days (like yesterday) it will be out almost all day and even if I power cycle it will not come on.

*More Info:*

Router: Linksys WRT54G
Modem: Motorola Surfboard (model SB5101)
ISP: Comcast (I also have their TV service which has no problems)

*Modem Logs:*


```
1970-01-01 00:01:18	3-Critical	R004.0	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance o
1970-01-01 00:00:06	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
2008-09-11 10:04:37	3-Critical	R004.0	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance o
2008-09-11 09:59:56	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
2008-09-11 09:59:47	3-Critical	U001.0	No UCD's Received - Timeout
2008-09-11 09:58:43	3-Critical	T001.0	SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to acquire QAM/QPSK symbol timing
2008-09-11 09:58:38	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
2008-09-11 09:58:15	3-Critical	R004.0	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance o
2008-09-11 09:57:01	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
2008-09-11 09:56:54	3-Critical	R004.0	Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance o
2008-09-11 09:55:44	3-Critical	R002.0	No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out
```
From what I've read on this forum and others that it may be that I have too much power upstream, I'm not a whole lot sure exactly what that means but see if I'm correct.

*Downstream : Value*

Frequency : 549000000 Hz
Signal To Noise Ratio : 36.3 dB
Power Level : 0.9 dBmV

*Upstream : Value*

Channel ID : 5
Frequency : 32000000 Hz
Power : 52.3 dBmV

*Soft Version:*

Software Version: SB5101-2.4.1.5-SCM01-NOSH
Hardware Version: 1
MIB Version: II
GUI Version: 1.0 

Also when I do get a look at my modem right before it goes off it looks as if it is restarting its self.. And then it will sit on the Send light or the Receive light. (seems like most of the time it will stay on Send)

If you guys know what I can do or what is wrong please answer my problem.. This is getting beyond annoying. 

Also if you need anymore info ask.

EDIT:

I forgot, I was going to put a speed test up to show that my speed hasn't gone down any


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Modem knocking my net off?*

I'm at a loss with your statement.


> since I have Vonage I was dropped right after I explained my problem


It's not up to Comcast to determine what services you use with your connection, so not supporting you here is not an option legally.

I don't know why you'd mention Vonage at all, this clearly seems to be an issue beyond the modem. I'd first make sure the interior wiring is good, then keep calling them until they fix it.


----------



## CClark56 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Modem knocking my net off?*

I should have explained that part better, the day I called Comcast my net was at its worse. My called was *dropped* (as in dropped by my internet problem...).

The reason I brought up Vonage is for the fact I've heard Vonage has done some weird stuff with peoples connections. I know its past the modem but I figured I might as well.

The only reason I never called Comcast back is for the fact that they would tell me nothing that probably I don't already know and then send out a tech. 
That was the reason I signed up here, I was hoping that someone could possibly know what is wrong before I actually give in and called them...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Modem knocking my net off?*

Not sure we can do much to solve this one at this end, it sure sounds like a Comcast issue.


----------



## CClark56 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Modem knocking my net off?*



johnwill said:


> Not sure we can do much to solve this one at this end, it sure sounds like a Comcast issue.


Yeah I figured as much. I really do hope its Comcast, if I figure out the problem I shall post it here so if anyone has had a problem like mine.


----------



## CClark56 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Modem knocking my net off?*

About a week ago my problem was finally fixed. It was too much stuff on one splitter. It had three TV's one which was digital.

And Comcast lowered the upstream powerlevel. So it disconnects when it goes past 52.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Modem knocking my net off?*

FWIW, the proper way to wire up cable internet is have a single 2:1 splitter right at the service entrance. One leg goes directly to the cable modem, the other one is split out for your TV service.


----------

